# Hate groups grow in 2015



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Any members here? Just kidding, kinda. 

"Last year was an incredibly dramatic year, marked by very high levels of political violence, genuine growth of hate groups and a level of hate speech in mainstream politics that we have not seen in decades," Mark Potok, senior fellow at the Southern Poverty Law Center, told Yahoo News Wednesday ahead of the release of the SPLC's latest report on hate and extremism in the U.S."


http://news.yahoo.com/report--hate-...sts-grew-significantly-in-2015-163016396.html


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe if the government "for the people, by the people" started listening to us people, and doing a better job of running this asylum, the plebes wouldn't be so irate...


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I wonder if the Southern Poverty Law Center counts itself among the hate groups? They should.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Some like to post a lot of hate, not sure if they belong to a group


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not a part of any group unless its hog killing or pig picking time !


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Maybe if the government "for the people, by the people" started *listening to us people*, and doing a better job of running this asylum, the plebes wouldn't be so irate...


Which segment of "us people" would you like them to listen to?
Half the plebes will be irate no matter what they do


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Black lives matter is a growing hate group.
You can blame the growth of hatred on Obama, Sharpton, Jackson, etc.
But the MSM won't blame the real culprits


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Which segment of "us people" would you like them to listen to?
> Half the plebes will be irate no matter what they do


They could stop promoting division, envy and hate.
that'd be good.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Which segment of "us people" would you like them to listen to?
> Half the plebes will be irate no matter what they do


Well, if they would listen to at least half the people, they would be making a huge improvement of listening, because as it is now, they don't listen to anything other than their personal inner narcissistic voices..


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Which segment of "us people" would you like them to listen to?
> Half the plebes will be irate no matter what they do



I just wish they would follow the Constitution as written. It is a simple document that uses simple language (may have to research what some words meant when the document was written).


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> Well, if they would listen to at least half the people, they would be making a huge improvement of listening, because as it is now, they don't listen to anything other than their personal inner narcissistic voices..


They listen to muslims (hate group) and the black panthers (racist hate group) and rioters like BLM (racist hate group), not to mention NAACP (racist hate group) and ACLU (racist hate group)


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Farmerga said:


> I just wish they would follow the Constitution as written. It is a simple document that uses simple language (may have to research what some words meant when the document was written).


The Constitution limits the power of government....the government wants power.
they will ignore the Constitution, lie about it, and pervert it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

A map and list of groups. I know that a few don't read links.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> *They* could stop promoting division, envy and hate.
> that'd be good.


We are "they" too


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> Any members here? Just kidding, kinda.
> 
> "Last year was an incredibly dramatic year, marked by very high levels of political violence, genuine growth of hate groups and a level of hate speech in mainstream politics that we have not seen in decades," Mark Potok, senior fellow at the Southern Poverty Law Center, told Yahoo News Wednesday ahead of the release of the SPLC's latest report on hate and extremism in the U.S."
> 
> ...


Of course they are. It's Obama's legacy.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Dang not a single one within 50 miles of me. I feel left out ....:shrug:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> Of course they are. It's Obama's legacy.


My opinion is that the increase had a lot to do with Trump's announcement that he was running for President in June 2015. 

If it was Obama's legacy, remember he's been President for 7 years, why the increase in 2015?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I doubts about your link. There are a lot of hate groups not accounted for. It's hard to get an accurate picture when so much is missing.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> My opinion is that the increase had a lot to do with Trump's announcement that he was running for President in June 2015.
> 
> *If it was Obama's legacy, remember he's been President for 7 years, why the increase in 2015*?


Riots in Missouri, Maryland, elsewhere? Rise of the BLM movement? Trump? ACA? The SPLC blowing wind up our skirts. Any number of things can explain the "uptick".


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Irish Pixie said:


> My opinion is that the increase had a lot to do with Trump's announcement that he was running for President in June 2015.
> 
> If it was Obama's legacy, remember he's been President for 7 years, why the increase in 2015?


You have not established a valid basis for saying it increased in 2015 suddenly. Not to mention I will bet your definition of a hate group is different than average folks with you being a left wing feminist. 

I am against illegal immigration thus to you I am a hater.
I am against the gay special rights movement - hater.
I am against abortion for any reason - hater.
I am conservative - major hater. 

Typical of the liberal left, and why there has become such a major divide under Obama's Presidency, is assigning the opposition the category of hate when they do not agree with your position. Thus if republicans oppose any liberal policy position it is not out of valid intellectual or moral concerns, it is hate.

Having read many of your posts I am sure you can not make the jump to understanding. So hate it is.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Obummer has tried every thing he could come up with to cause a race war and open rebellion in this country. While he has not quite succeeded has has put hate and fear into many American. Whites have gotten pretty fed up with all these threats and are arming themselves in order to protect themselves and family. BLM is a joke and is only tolerated in larger cities in liberal areas. Japan decided not to try to invade the US as they knew there was a gun behind every blade of grass. Who owned these guns, white people and we still do. Let BLM come out west or the deep south and they will never leave. They will find out just what WLM stands for and we are getting pretty sick and tired of their poor me and you "whites" owe me attitudes. Hate goes both ways and Obummer, thank you for sending us back 60 years and Yes, my family is ready.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/intelligence-report/2014/year-hate-and-extremism

Looks like the numbers have went down here and Trump wasn't even on the radar.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

What I see is a push to separate people, label and disparage, across all ethnicity. It is always easier to control a fractured population.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

no really said:


> What I see is a push to separate people, label and disparage, across all ethnicity. It is always easier to control a fractured population.


Exactly!!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> A map and list of groups. I know that a few don't read links.


Looks like 2013 had higher numbers so how did they come to the conclusion that we are now at an all time high?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

There was a hate group musical performance at the super bowl this year.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

When I can look beyond the obvious differences between myself and others, I find I have much more in common with others than I originally thought.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> Looks like 2013 had higher numbers so how did they come to the conclusion that we are now at an all time high?


Perhaps you should read this again, "Last year was an incredibly dramatic year, marked by very high levels of political violence, genuine growth of hate groups and a level of hate speech in mainstream politics that we have not seen in decades," Mark Potok, senior fellow at the Southern Poverty Law Center, told Yahoo News Wednesday ahead of the release of the SPLC's latest report on hate and extremism in the U.S."

Did you find somewhere in the article that states, "all time high" if so, can you point it out please? I probably just missed it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/intelligence-report/2014/year-hate-and-extremism
> 
> Looks like the numbers have went down here and Trump wasn't even on the radar.


The *2015* increase (which is what the article I linked is referring to), if you read the link the SPLC indicates why they think the increase occurred. 

I have no idea, nor did I even look at, prior year reports.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> I doubts about your link. There are a lot of hate groups not accounted for. It's hard to get an accurate picture when so much is missing.


May I suggest you take up your concerns with the Southern Poverty Law Center? I had nothing to do with the report.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

mattb4 said:


> you have not established a valid basis for saying it increased in 2015 suddenly. Not to mention i will bet your definition of a hate group is different than average folks with you being a left wing feminist.
> 
> I am against illegal immigration thus to you i am a hater.
> I am against the gay special rights movement - hater.
> ...


bang. On.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks like to me it dropped about 5% from 2013 levels ? Things must be getting better


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MattB4 said:


> You have not established a valid basis for saying it increased in 2015 suddenly. Not to mention I will bet your definition of a hate group is different than average folks with you being a left wing feminist.
> 
> I am against illegal immigration thus to you I am a hater.
> I am against the gay special rights movement - hater.
> ...


See this post: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7647691-post30.html

Why must you get personal? And you don't speak for me. I don't think any of the things you applied to me in your post, don't do that.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> May I suggest you take up your concerns with the Southern Poverty Law Center? I had nothing to do with the report.


All I'm saying is according to their own past graphs it looks like a downward trend. If anyone but you had posted this as proof you'd be all over it.:shrug:


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

It is government and their cronies such as the SPLC that fans the flames of division. Evidence can be seen when the lump patriot groups along with racist organizations such as The KKK and the New Black Panther Party.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> All I'm saying is according to their own past graphs it looks like a downward trend. If anyone but you had posted this as proof you'd be all over it.:shrug:


Why would I? *The report is for 2015 only*. Dang.

There was an increase in hate groups in 2015. How else can this be construed?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> My opinion is that the increase had a lot to do with Trump's announcement that he was running for President in June 2015.
> 
> If it was Obama's legacy, remember he's been President for 7 years, why the increase in 2015?


Odd that your map doesn't list all hate groups.
Looks like an agenda.
Let's see now, who is promoting racism in this country to garner votes....................................It's not Trump, that's who
The left thinks black people are stupid I guess?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

dixiegal62 said:


> All I'm saying is according to their own past graphs it looks like a downward trend. If anyone but you had posted this as proof you'd be all over it.:shrug:


Waste of time trying to get the truth through on here groups and some just put together such graphs to prove that they are themselves a hate group and don't even realize it. I love it. LOL


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> The *2015* increase (which is what the article I linked is referring to), if you read the link the SPLC indicates why they think the increase occurred.
> 
> I have no idea, nor did I even look at, prior year reports.





Irish Pixie said:


> Why would I? *The report is for 2015 only*. Dang.
> 
> There was an increase in hate groups in 2015. How else can this be construed?




Obama, Clinton, Sanders are all ratcheting up their racial divisiveness, and you blame Trump?
That's pretty sad
You need to drop your hatred and look at what's actually happening in the real world.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you suggesting that you and your family will kill BLM protesters if they gather in your area?


Are you suggesting that people should abandon their homes and let BLM loot and burn them?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

IMHO this report is subjective due to this explanation of how they compiled their article.

Potok explained that the SPLC&#8217;s classification of hate groups is &#8220;not based on criminality or violence,&#8221; but on platform statements, usually displayed on a group&#8217;s website, or articulated in speeches or writings by a group&#8217;s leaders.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

no really said:


> IMHO this report is subjective due to this explanation of how they compiled their article.
> 
> Potok explained that the SPLCâs classification of hate groups is ânot based on criminality or violence,â but on platform statements, usually displayed on a groupâs website, or articulated in speeches or writings by a groupâs leaders.


Which means it has no basis as a factual classification. It is entirely up to the whim and predilections of the person making the "Hate group" designation. 

Hmmm... does this mean I can call the local Senior Center a hate group because they stop serving pizza on Tuesday?


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Irish Pixie, They are welcome to gather anywhere they choose and cry their little hearts out about how mistreated they are. Let them attempt to burn, beat or destroy anything that is not theirs and I and many others will be there to quickly and effectively stop them. And yes Irish Pixie, I am one of those proud white males who has no sympathy for them and believe in an eye for an eye.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Irish,

Amazing how many hate groups there are when you get flexible with your definition of "Hate Group." The Southern Poverty Law Center has for many years tried to attack anything conservative, and as such is not a valid source. How about either using a valid source for your claims, or applying the SPLC's definitions across the board. The only problem is that by using a valid source, the number of 'Hate Groups would go down to the actual numbers. If you apply the SPLC version of hate group equally (remember, equality under the law...), than the number of hate groups about quintuples, as you have to start counting such things as Black Panthers, CAIR, BLM, and the many aggressive black student associations across America.

I'd apologize for being offensively honest, but when you poke a sleeping dog, you have a high probability of getting bit.

Loki


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nope nope nope


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gundog10 said:


> Irish Pixie, They are welcome to gather anywhere they choose and cry their little hearts out about how mistreated they are. Let them attempt to burn, beat or destroy anything that is not theirs and I and many others will be there to quickly and effectively stop them. And yes Irish Pixie, I am one of those proud white males who has no sympathy for them and believe in an eye for an eye.


Good to know.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Please keep civil.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Irish, 

Have you anything to refute my argument other than "Nope, nope nope"? Lacking counter evidence or a cogent argument otherwise, my summation of the situation stands.


Loki

&#8220;Liberals claim to want to give a hearing to other views, but then are shocked and offended to discover that there are other views.&#8221;
&#8213; William F. Buckley Jr.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If you apply the SPLC version of hate group equally (remember, equality under the law...), than the number of hate groups about quintuples, as you have to start counting such things as Black Panthers, CAIR, BLM, and the many aggressive black student associations across America.


What makes you think they didn't count those groups too?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What makes you think they didn't count those groups too?


From the article: (bold added by myself)



> Last year was also marked by a significant rise in the number of black separatist hate groups, from 113 in 2014 to 180 in 2015.
> *Potok is careful to clarify that these groups â such as the Black Hebrew Israelites, the New Black Panther Party and the Israelite Church of God in Jesus Christ â are âvery definitely not Black Lives Matter or the old Black Panther Party.â*


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Farmer, 

Thank you, you got there ahead of me. 

Bear, 
Odd as well that while there are many KKK, racist, and anti-LGBT groups listed (including several state prosecutors) by the SPLC, the multitude of Wahabist mosques are not listed either as hate groups either...

Loki


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

hoddedloki said:


> ...
> âLiberals claim to want to give a hearing to other views, but then are shocked and offended to discover that there are other views.â
> &#8213; William F. Buckley Jr.


Brilliant observation on his part.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

hoddedloki said:


> Irish,
> 
> Have you anything to refute my argument other than "Nope, nope nope"? Lacking counter evidence or a cogent argument otherwise, my summation of the situation stands.
> 
> ...


"The trouble with our Liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so." - Ronald Reagan


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Ah for the days when there was a distinction between liberals and progressives. Nowadays, the progressives claim to be 'liberals' but have eschewed liberal thought and philosophy. Little things, like freedom of speech does not mean freedom to not be offended.

Loki


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What makes you think they didn't count those groups too?


They weren't listed on the map
The whole thing is just another liberal smear to fool the ignorant into voting for whatever candidate they put out there.
If I was black, I'd be insulted that the democrats thought I was that stupid.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

hoddedloki said:


> Ah for the days when there was a distinction between liberals and progressives. Nowadays, the progressives claim to be 'liberals' but have eschewed liberal thought and philosophy. Little things, like freedom of speech does not mean freedom to not be offended.
> 
> Loki


These are not your old fashioned liberals, these are bigoted, divisive, hate spreading progressives.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

hoddedloki said:


> Ah for the days when there was a distinction between liberals and progressives. Nowadays, the progressives claim to be 'liberals' but have eschewed liberal thought and philosophy. Little things, like freedom of speech does not mean freedom to not be offended.
> 
> Loki


There is very little that is liberal about a Progressive. Progressives (on the right and left) tend to be authoritarian bullies.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Husker, 

They know so much, and they are sure that they are correct, even in the face of conflicting evidence. Now a someone who received an old-school education on the other hand, can process evidence that disproves their opinions, and then form a new opinion based on all available evidence. Odd how few progressives had true old-school liberal educations...

Loki


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Farmer,

That is the truth. Progressives of both strips are in it for power, and ---- the consequences. I fear that we are approaching a point in the US where politics becomes a winner take all game, where losing is punished not only with the loss, but comes at a price of the loser's life. Once we reach that point, my country will be dead.

Already, the best and the brightest opt out of politics at the highest level, because of the personal, professional, and familial cost.

Loki


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Anyone who would give respect to the SPLC isn't worthy of trying to save. Those morons at that organization need to be trenched - harshly.

I see a dot on the hate map for my city - I would be quite proud if it was just over my house!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I think everybody takes this way too seriously.
Maybe you should all go outside and play fetch with the dog.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> From the article: (bold added by myself)
> 
> Last year was also marked by a significant* rise in the number of black separatist hate groups*, from 113 in 2014 to 180 in 2015.
> Potok is careful to clarify that these groups &#8212; such as the Black Hebrew Israelites, the New Black Panther Party and the Israelite Church of God in Jesus Christ &#8212; are &#8220;very definitely not Black Lives Matter or the old Black Panther Party.&#8221;


That talks about some groups as being "differentiated" from the others
It doesn't say the others weren't listed somewhere, but what you quoted refers only to *new* groups, not older groups



> Cornhusker
> They weren't listed on the map
> The whole thing is just another liberal smear to fool the ignorant into voting for whatever candidate they put out there.
> If I was black, I'd be insulted that the democrats thought I was that stupid.


No groups were listed by name, only by type


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

no really said:


> What I see is a push to separate people, label and disparage, across all ethnicity. It is always easier to control a fractured population.


And also use the same tactics to marginalize the opposition. Courtesy of the communist Alinsky.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I think everybody takes this way too seriously.
> Maybe you should all go outside and play fetch with the dog.


Maybe so. Does going to put out hay count ? My dog wont fetch.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

hoddedloki said:


> Farmer,
> 
> Thank you, you got there ahead of me.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is you really don't know which specific groups are on* this year's* list


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

SPLC, what a frigging joke.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

my3boys said:


> And also use the same tactics to marginalize the opposition. Courtesy of the communist Alinsky.


Look who's doing the most "marginalizing" here with all the "liberal" this and "progressive" that


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So what you're saying is you really don't know which specific groups are on* this year's* list


From the original link, this map seems to ignore most hate groups


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> From the original link, this map seems to ignore most hate groups


Hah, general hate, had a college professor that I bet has that dot over his head


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Bear,

I looked through the 73 page report from SPLC, and even drilled down to state level listings. I am going to assume that given the current lack of trust, you would like to check the listings for yourself. Don't believe me? Then how did I know about state prosecutors being listed as hate groups?

As for 'marginalizing,' I said it before and I'll say it again. I will not apologize for being offensively honest. If you can prove that these are not tactics used (and used very well) by progressives, than I will apologize. If not, I hope you have better things to do than whine about being called out.

Loki


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That talks about some groups as being "differentiated" from the others
> It doesn't say the others weren't listed somewhere, but what you quoted refers only to *new* groups, not older groups
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh Brother!! The sentence PLAINLY says that these hate groups did not include BLM, or, the Old Black Panther Party. They were very careful not to include those groups among the "hate groups". BLM IS a "new group".

You are entitled to your own opinions, not your own facts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> From the original link, this map seems to ignore most hate groups


It lists only one by specific name, and all the others by* type*
There are *180* groups listed as "black separatists"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> Oh Brother!! The sentence PLAINLY says that these hate groups did not include BLM, or, the Old Black Panther Party. They were very careful not to include those groups among the "hate groups". BLM IS a "new group".
> You are entitled to your own opinions, not your own facts.


It's a fact he was talking about *new* groups.



> Last year was also marked by a significant rise in the number of black separatist hate groups, from 113 in 2014 to 180 in 2015.
> Potok is careful to clarify that these groups &#8212; such as the Black Hebrew Israelites, the New Black Panther Party and the Israelite Church of God in Jesus Christ &#8212; are &#8220;very definitely not Black Lives Matter or the old Black Panther Party.&#8221;


He's saying the *rise in new (in 2015) groups* is not the same as the old groups



> BLM IS a "new group"


BLM was formed in 2013


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My, How this Forum in general has changed! There are some who jump on you and argue with you if you saY boo!gundog has it right, leave me and mine alone, we havent caused the problems in your head. And, Away I go--Have Fun!!


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It lists only one by specific name, and all the others by* type*
> There are *180* groups listed as "black separatists"


 
And the interactive map, on the SPLC website, lists them all by name.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's a fact he was talking about *new* groups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look on the map. No group, calling itself BLM or Black Panther Party other than (new), is listed.

Oh yeah, how old is the "new black panther party" Seems it was formed in 1989. My, that is older than the other "new" groups you say he was talking about. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Black_Panther_Party


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> And the interactive map, on the SPLC website, lists them all by name.


It's a map of *2015 *groups


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> Look on the map. No group, calling itself BLM or Black Panther Party other than (new), is listed.
> 
> Oh yeah, how old is the "new black panther party" Seems it was formed in 1989. My, that is older than the other "new" groups you say he was talking about.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Black_Panther_Party


The article doesn't acknowledge BLM as a hate group. It calls them 'activist for racial justice' lol


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's a map of *2015 *groups


BLM exists now, just like the NBPP, BLM is much newer than the NBPP, yet several NBPP groups are listed, but, no BLM. As Dixie gal said, they are listed as an activist group, in the article.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> BLM exists now, just like the NBPP, BLM is much newer than the NBPP, yet several NBPP groups are listed, but, no BLM. As Dixie gal said, *they are listed* as an activist group, in the article.


Then that proves what I said:


> Originally Posted by Bearfootfarm View Post
> That talks about some groups as being "differentiated" from the others
> It doesn't say the others weren't *listed somewhere*, but what you quoted refers only to new groups, not older groups


You keep ignoring the fact the *map* is for *new* (2015) groups, and I'm tired of repeating it for you


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

dixiegal62 said:


> The article doesn't acknowledge BLM as a hate group. It calls them 'activist for racial justice' lol


I find it interesting they have The Oath Keepers on their radar too... Guess if you believe in the constitution, defend your country, and help save and defend people, you're an enemy...


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Then that proves what I said:
> 
> 
> You keep ignoring the fact the *map* is for *new* (2015) groups, and I'm tired of repeating it for you


 They are not listed ANYWHERE in the article, or, SPLC website as a HATE group. You can twist it however you please, but you were wrong and are trying to change things to save face. 

You are also wrong about the map only listing "new" groups: This is the header on the "Hate Map" on the SPLC website:



> 892
> Hate Groups are currently operating in the US. Track them below with our Hate Map


See? It doesn't say that only "New" groups are listed, but, that there are 892 groups that are currently operating in the U.S. Some are new, some have been around for some time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> They are not listed ANYWHERE in the article, or, SPLC website *as a HATE group*. You can twist it however you please, but you were wrong and are trying to change things to save face.


Did I ever say they were?



> You are also wrong about the map only listing "new" groups: This is the header on the "Hate Map" on the SPLC website:
> 
> Quote:
> 892
> Hate Groups are currently operating in the US. Track them below with our Hate Map


It talks about the *increase* from 2014 *to 2015* as noted in the quote you first posted. 

The title of the thread is "Hate groups grow in 2015", and the map is the 2015 report.

Spin it any way you like, but for someone who doesn't give "2 craps" for what I think, you are devoting a lot of effort to repeating yourself with no effect.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Did I ever say they were?
> 
> 
> It talks about the *increase* from 2014 *to 2015* as noted in the quote you first posted.
> ...


 You said the map was for new groups and even said that BLM wasn't a new group as it was formed in 2013. I then pointed out your error, as the New Black Panther Party, which WAS listed on this years map, was formed in 1989. The map shows currently active groups, not only groups new to 2015. You were wrong, you look foolish for trying to spin it, every honest person can see that. 

I still don't give two craps about you, or, your opinion, but, false claims are neither about you, or, your opinion.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Did I ever say they were?
> 
> 
> It talks about the *increase* from 2014 *to 2015* as noted in the quote you first posted.
> ...


Still seems a little "pre Trump"
(someone somewhere here posted it was because of Trump)


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

TripleD said:


> Maybe so. Does going to put out hay count ? My dog wont fetch.


Lucky you. My dog wants to fetch until one of us dies.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Still seems a little "pre Trump"
> (someone somewhere here posted it was because of Trump)


I'm surprised you haven't blamed it all on BO 
(Unless you did and I just missed it)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> *You said* the map was for new groups and even said that BLM wasn't a new group as it was formed in 2013. I then pointed out your error, as the New Black Panther Party, which WAS listed on this years map, was formed in 1989. The map shows currently active groups, not only groups new to 2015. *You were wrong, you look foolish for trying to spin it, every honest person can see that. *
> 
> I still don't give two craps about you, or, your opinion, but, false claims are neither about you, or, your opinion.


I know what I said.
I know you *believe* you "pointed out my error"
I don't care if you *think* it was "wrong".

You seem awfully confrontational today. 
Why not take a break and have a nice glass of warm milk and some cookies?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm surprised you haven't blamed it all on BO
> (Unless you did and I just missed it)


He didn't but I did.... no worse than IP blaming Trump :whistlin:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> He didn't but I did.... no worse than IP blaming Trump :whistlin:


In case you've forgotten what I said, "My opinion is that the increase had a lot to do with Trump's announcement that he was running for President in June 2015." 

You said something about "Obama's legacy" being the reason for a jump in hate groups _seven years_ into his Presidency.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> In case you've forgotten what I said, "My opinion is that the increase had a lot to do with Trump's announcement that he was running for President in June 2015."
> 
> You said something about "Obama's legacy" being the reason for a jump in hate groups _seven years_ into his Presidency.


I haven't forgotten I just said I blamed Obama and you blamed Trump. :shrug: It wasn't like I was denying it:hysterical:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> Lucky you. My dog wants to fetch until one of us dies.


We had one like that
She died of a snake bite last May, now I kind of miss the game.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm surprised you haven't blamed it all on BO
> (Unless you did and I just missed it)


Actually, the racial unrest is Obama's fault
A racist "leader" will inspire racism in his followers.
In my opinion


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Cornhusker said:


> We had one like that
> She died of a snake bite last May, now I kind of miss the game.


Sorry about your dog. We lost one last month its hard to lose them. They're part of the family


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

dixiegal62 said:


> Sorry about your dog. We lost one last month its hard to lose them. They're part of the family


Yes they are.
We lost 2 dogs this last year, a border collie to a snake and a greyhound to old age.
Now "the pup" is the old dog and there's 2 new pups driving him crazy.


----------

